# [Naruto] Ninja Academy



## Muk (Mar 30, 2010)

The sun is barely rising above the horizon as the academy bells ring a 5 minute warning.

The first block is soon to start. The gates to the academy are still open and the chuunin and other guards watch as the children stream into the ninja academy grounds.

"Hurry up children. Class is about to begin!" the guardsmen say.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2010)

Keyan...

A sigh escaped the blonde’s lips as she grabbed an apple from the bowl on the counter. “Well guys…I did it! It’s my first day!!” the words fell to the empty house around her with no answer forthcoming. “I hope you guys are proud. I will do my best!” she smiled softly rubbing her thumb over the smooth red surface of the apple. One small tear trailed down her cheek, her thoughts on her late Father and her Mother, who was on a mission.

“Come on Keyan let’s go!” A voice called from the street.

“I’m coming!” The girl yelled back grabbing a few things and stuffing them in her pouch. “Wish me luck!” the clock chimed the hour at the moment as if granting what she had said. With a wider grin Keyan bit a chunk out of the apple and headed out the door.

“About time! We don’t want to be late on our first day at the academy!” the brunette grinned at her friend.

“Of course…” Keyan replied after swallowing and locking the door behind her. She jogged down the front path and headed into the street falling into step with her friend. “So are you excited Mia?”

“Nah…just another day right?” The wide grin and the nervousness in her voice belied the truth. Keyan gave her friend a knowing grin and chuckled. “Okay…is it that obvious?”

“Only to someone that knows you well…” Keyan said hooking an arm around her friends shoulder and taking another bite of her apple. She then offered Mia a bite.

“Gah…no thanks…how can you eat at a time like this?” Mia answered pushing the apple away and shaking her head.

“Time like this? Geeze Mia. You would think we were going to a funeral. It’s our first day of training! Our first day to go and make our families proud! Our first day…” Keyan began before getting interrupted. 

“Our first day to die…” Mia groaned causing Keyan to laugh.

“I think you are being a little overdramatic.” Keyan shook her head taking another bite.

“You don’t think so?” Mia asked hopefully.

“Not yet anyway.” Keyan grinned then swallowed her bite.

“You’re a real mean person you know that?” Mia said glaring at her before pushing her away.

“That’s what you tell me every day.” Keyan grinned in return taking another bite.

“No it’s what YOU tell ME!” Mia answered with a glare.

“That’s right! Guess the table has turned for once!” Keyan chuckled taking her last bite of the apple and tossed it at her friend. It smacked Mia right in the face.

“That’s it!” Mia growled and charged Keyan.

It only took Keyan a second to take off racing from her friend. Moments later they arrived at the academy a bit winded but giggling the whole time.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

"Natsu!" called a frail, weak voice coming from Natsumi's grandmother. 

"Don't tire yourself out grandmother! I'm not late! I'm not late! Am I?" rambled Natsumi frantically, running out of her bedroom. Her hair was half tied as was her kimono. Her grandmother tutted and hobbled over, fixing her clothes and hair. 

"I made some onigiri for your lunch, don't forget it. Your breakfast is on the table." she smiled sweetly as Natsumi kissed her soft cheek. 

"Thank you grandmother!"

"You better hurry now, you really are almost late dear."

Natsumi drank her glass of milk in one gulp and bit her toast whilst gathering up a bag of her things, not forgetting her lunch. 

She waved to her grandmother and ran out of the house with the toast still hanging out of her mouth. she saw other children walking, presumably to to the Academy, so she slowed down a little, and ate her toast.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2010)

Kato

He was found, as was usual, sitting on his bed nibbling at the top of his t-shirt and looking around somewhat nervously. His father came in and sighed at his only son. Something had obviously gone wrong when the caged bird technique had been put in. It didn't help with the; misunderstandings. Twice now Kato has had the technique used on him by those Head members. 

Kato's father heart filled with silent rage. How dare they do that to his son?!! He exhaled slowly and looked almost with pity at Kato. 

"You did not sleep well again?"

Kato looked up and smiled nervously. "I slept for 2.5 hours tonight! I'm ready for school. My bag's packed. See?" he held up his bag. 

A bird chirped as it flew past. Kato sprung out of bed and around the other side of it, hiding nervously from it. "whats that? whats that?" Kato said looking around clutching a wooden kunai which he had carved himself.

"It's just a bird son. Now come, you cannot be a shinobi if you are so jumpy. You do want to be a shinobi right?"

"YES!" Kato said enthusiastically jumping up, "No bird...no caged bird...no..." he stuttered and fell silent. "I don't want to talk about it. I'm going!" 

Kato stormed out of the house, running to class, wondering what the day held for him his eyes wide, forever looking out for danger. His father watched on his fist clenched and a solitary tear falling from his eye. Kato was only normal when he was training. It was the only joy he got out of life and gave 100% to his training. His father wasn't stupid, he knew that it was to avoid thinking about... certain events. His hatred for the Head family grew.


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2010)

The bells chime three times loud in short succession warning all that class has begun.

The academy gates are closing and the chuunin enter the academy grounds or patrol the perimeter for any late comers with sticks in their hand, ready to hand out some beating and other penalties for those that are late.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 1, 2010)

With Goku

He was running at full speed towards the academy, though as he rounded the last corner he spotted the armed guards patrolling the grounds. "Fuck." Out of habit he quickly shot a few glances around, a habit born out of the fact he had used that word a couple of times around the house and received a prompt spanking every time his mother had heard him.

Saru was on his back like always, currently rubbing the sleep out of Goku's eyes. They two weren't morning.....Perso.....*Ahem* .....Primates. "Time for operation monkey business." The two shared a look, and then erupted in a fit over evil laughter that was suddenly halted when a Chuunin shot a look in their direction. The two just barely managed to dive for cover.

Behind some shrubs they got to work, starting by rummaging trough Goku's backpack.

Minutes later.

A Chuunin who had been twirling his stick, noticed a rather odd sight. Two monkeys were walking in the direction of the academy building. The smaller one looked familiar for some reasons, but it was odd to have monkeys walking around like that, at least that far from the Son mansion.

He didn't intend to give it much thought though, that was until he noticed something that was off. You see the bigger monkey brown fur all over yet a black tail.

Stealthily the Chuunin crept up to the two monkeys and grabbed the larger one by the tail."Ouch ouch ouch ouch!"Goku groaned as he was lifted up by his tail.

"I didn't monkeys could say ouch."The Chuunin smirked.

Goku quickly responed with. "Ook Ook Ook Ook?"

Though as the Chuunin got ready to deal out the beating, Goku quickly shouted out."Run Saru, Run like the wind!!!"


----------



## Narurider (Apr 1, 2010)

Suruno rushed towards the academy and saw a Chuunin patrolling the area."Oh this isn't good." Suruno said. "I need to sneak in."
Suruno crouched down and went into some shrubs.He finally got past the Chuunin to find a monkey being held by a Chuunin."What in the world is going on there?" he asked himself."This seems like something to do with the Son Clan with their damn monkeys."
Suruno considered whether or not to help the monkey/Son clan member.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2010)

Kato had made it to the gates and stood infront of them. 

'New people. Remember, don't speak. Get through the class, learn what you need and get out.' Kato thought to himself as he looked on. The guard had a stick in his hand and was looking at Kato. Kato looked down and quickly walked into the school yard. He started to panic slightly and stood frozen in the middle of it.

"What if they use the..." his sentence stopped. He didn't understand the Hyuuga ways, being only 7. He assumed that everyone could use the caged bird on him and he shivered. "I...don't want to make people mad at me..." he said looking around nervously. He contemplated going back. He took a few steps backwards, only to hear a ruckus behind him.

Naturally he thought it was because of him and went into a panic attack. Now, Katos panic attacks are strange. In order to distance himself from the source of anxiety he mentally becomes an animal.

He preceded to run around in circles chasing his butt, having become a dog and started barking angrily at the chuunin holding the monkey.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 1, 2010)

"Argh! I'm LATE!" gasped Natsumi, the last bit of toast falling out of her mouth. She clapped her hands over her mouth as she eyed the patrolling Chuunin with sticks in their hands curiously with a hint of fear. She then saw a commotion at the front of the gates.

_How am I going to get past that?!_ she thought. _Maybe if they're distracted I could climb the gate..._

She walked confidently to the gates, trying not to attract attention.


----------



## Muk (Apr 2, 2010)

The chunin grabbing onto Goku's tail did a loud whistle. Another guard member came picked up Goku and dragged him into the academy building. By now the chunin noticed the other children that were late.

Putting his hand to his face, he grabbed firm his stick and chased all the later comes with butt strikes into the academy.

And then they were all in class, holding a bucket of water in each hand standing at the front under the blackboard for all the other students to see.

In came their teacher. He had a scar that came from the tip of his nose down his chin, splitting his lips in half.

"Rise!"

"Greet!"

"Sit!"

"Except for you few in the front. You are going to stand there the entire class."

"My name is Yamato and I'll be your homeroom teacher. We don't have homeroom planned into this, thus homeroom will always be after the fifth block.

First business of the day, elect a class president and class body who are responsible for collecting homework and other such duties.

after that I'll start class."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2010)

Keyan...

Once they heard the first bell, Keyan and Mia raced for their classroom.  They picked a seat quickly and sat quietly waiting for things to begin.  That was when the tardy students were brought in.  “Wow…they really are strict.’ Keyan thought to herself and was about to mumble it to Mia but thought better of it.  

The two sat studiously as their sensei spoke.   “You should do it Keyan!”  Mia squeaked still a bit nervous especially with those stuck in front holding the buckets.  

“No way.”  Keyan’s eyes were wide.  She had been teasing Mia earlier but she was now wondering which one of them had actually been right about the academy.

“You would be perfect!”  Mia said standing and then using a louder voice.  “I nominate Keyan for class president!”  She stood smiling and proud as she looked down at her friend and stuck out her tongue.

“Mia!  You are so going to pay for this!”  Keyan sat blushing and sunk deeper into her chair.


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2010)

"I vote for Keyan, too," Priscilla raises her hand. She's been sitting behind Keyan and Mia all quiet.

This little girl looks all purple as if she'd be holding her breath forever and has a large horn on her forehead that is out of proportion to the rest of her face.

In her back she's go some wings that are too small to fly with. And her eyes are big like puppy eyes, except that's how she looks normally. 

Since she's so small only her head is peeking over her table and she has trouble reach the rest of her table with her arms. As she tries to raise her hand for the count its bare over her head.

-------
Yamato writes Keyan's name on the blackboard and writes a mark behind it for the votes.

"Anyone else wishes to nominate someone?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2010)

Kato had calmed down somewhat and found himself in the classroom. He stayed quiet when people started talking about class rep. Keyans name was the only one on the blackboard and he figured that other people would vote. 

'Stay nice and quiet and no-one will talk to you.' He thought to himself. He looked out the window and saw a bird perched on the window sill. A bird that was free. 

"Birdie..." Kato said, louder than he realised.

"Nomination for Uchiha Bur Dee" Yamato said. Kato looked around in surprise at the teacher who had already put the students name on the board. Kato nervously looked about and saw a huge student sitting at the back of the class. He looked as if he was about 14. Not only that but he appeared to have a posse. The huge boy looked at Kato and cracked his knuckles.

Kato panicked again and went into animal mode, unfortunately it was that of a bird and he began chirping and flapping his arms around, the uchiha thinking that Kato was mocking him.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2010)

"Only one nomination for Bur Dee, 2 for Keyan," Yamato says out loud.

"No more nominations? Then Keyan wins by 1 vote. Congratulations on being class president. 

Now to our lesson. Today we will learn the tiger seal.

I'll perform it once, then you guys will need to figure out how to do it on your own."

Yamato showed the kids the tiger seal once.

"Ok tiger seal now!"

Once he saw them all perform it once, he says, "alright, time for self study time. I'll come back 10 min before the end of the first block. Until then figure out the ins and out of the tiger seal."

He leaves the room.


----------



## PhayChan (May 12, 2010)

a medium sized girl walked in the class room with 2 also medium lenth ponytails; both near the back of her head. she ran so fast to her seat, a small cloud of dust followed her. 

"Hey,... Phay." Pharon looked around to see probably her best friend in the world.

"Sa...Sora-san?" she said, that voice sounding all to familar to her.

"Ya! sup runt?!" Phay blushed slightly at the comment.

"N-nothing Sora-san... I should be asking you, what are you doing here? havent you been in this class for a few years?

"Im only two years older than you, ya know."

"It's enough for me to pick on you for it though," Phay said sticking her tounge out with a giggle. "You just watch, i'll beat you out, on my first day."

"You keep thinking that." he said rolling his eyes

"OH! you better believe i will buddie! AND IM RIGHT TO SO STOP TALKING LIKE YOUR SOME ALL-POWERFUL GUY WHO DOESNT KEEP A DIARY AND DOT HIS I'S WITH HEARTS!!" Phay said, not completely knowing where all, if any of her anger came from. Sora looked around rapidly before whispering:

"Yea, pharon. say it louder, the people in New-fricken-York didn't hear you." Pharon stood up and took an over dramatic deep breath which was cut off by Sora's hand.

"Are you mad?!?" he said in a whisper yell.

"I never step down from a challenge, it's my... shinobi way, if you will." she said sitting down quite proud of herself.

"Yea, what ever." Sora said plopping down behind her, arms crossed over his chest. Pharon looked back and gave him a wink and rasberry; he intern, made a fist. She laughed and turned around. ​


----------

